# View Daten übergabe.



## Gast2 (23. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

Wie übergibt man einer View am besten ein Datenmodell, wenn man sie anzeigen lässt?


----------



## AlArenal (23. Aug 2008)

Über den Konstruktur oder die Methode #setModel


----------



## Gast2 (23. Aug 2008)

???:L 

z.B. wenn ich ein einem Editor den speicher button betätige 


```
PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow().getActivePage().showView(FIRSTID,SECID,IWorkbenchPage.VIEW_ACTIVATE);
```

dann habe ich keine Instanz von meiner view...

Ich könnte mir die aktuelle View danach gleich wieder holen und casten und dann eine setModel methode schreiben, finde ich aber irgenwie unpraktisch...


----------



## AlArenal (23. Aug 2008)

"Unpraktisch" beschreibt wohl eher die Zeile Code von dir.


----------



## Gast2 (23. Aug 2008)

kann schon sein ... aber dadurch bin ich jetzt nicht weiter wie vorher...

wie soll ich es dann machen?

EDIT: Also bis jetzt hab ich so sobald die Daten sicher ändern benachrichtigt mein Controller die View, dass sie sich updaten soll. Das klappt ja auch wunderbar. Ich wollte nur es nur für den 1. Zustand wissen ob man einer View irgendwelche Daten, Paramter usw. gleich mitgeben kann?


----------

